
My Beef with Bill Watterson - 6stringmerc
https://medium.com/@6StringMerc/my-beef-with-bill-watterson-c703e4da5081#.jxmxjxl4k
======
daly
It is winter. Snow is coming. Calvin is my inspiration for snowmen. Watterson
is genius. I fully support his decision to leave when the time was right and
to let his art speak for itself. Build a snowman and chill out.

------
angersock
It sucks to have folks with that message no longer around, but consider:

If the acolytes need the priest to spread the message, have they really
learned it at all?

